# Repeats?



## longshot (May 9, 2013)

I found a motherlode location near downtown Kansas City... a few days too late. They were all either old and buggy, or nipped off by deer. I got about a dozen, but passed up on several dozens that were just not fit to eat. 

So -- here's the question. Do morels come up more than once in the same location in a single season? I mean, is it still possible for this location to pop up a bunch more after tonight's rain?


----------



## jetcar (May 9, 2013)

Terrible answer... but it depends. I've seen a couple of spots that were picked and then produced additional morels several days later, in a quantity that about equalled the first flush. It's worth going back for a look. There are also spots that seem to give one last massive flush just as their tree is dying - and then they seem to never produce again.


----------



## longshot (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, jetcar. I guess I'll keep going back until the consensus is that the season is over, or until the ticks get the best of me -- whichever comes first.


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Longshot - I have a creek bed by my house that produces 3 or 4 flushes every year. Like jetcar said, if there are dying trees around, once they're drained of nutrients, the morels fruit abundantly then they are not there any more. Each flush they get bigger too!


----------

